# Finally finished my landscaping project.



## stf (Jul 14, 2008)

I introduced myself a while back here with this post and project: http://www.diychatroom.com/showthread.php?t=23708 . Well I finally finished it and here are the pics:


----------



## stf (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## stf (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

I like how you mixed the plantings into the walkway and how you used a boom truck to move and position the heavier rocks. The rocks and path compliment your house. Great job.:thumbsup:


----------



## stf (Jul 14, 2008)

47_47 said:


> I like how you mixed the plantings into the walkway and how you used a boom truck to move and position the heavier rocks. The rocks and path compliment your house. Great job.:thumbsup:


Thanks man, If I didn't have that truck It wouldn't have happened. I think the palms will eventually get to big for the space they are in but they were cheap and the wife liked them.


----------



## proofer (Jan 20, 2008)

What a beautiful walkway. I'm sure you take satisfaction in all your hard work on that. I know I would.


----------



## stf (Jul 14, 2008)

proofer said:


> What a beautiful walkway. I'm sure you take satisfaction in all your hard work on that. I know I would.


I sure do. The only problem is my friends now think I'm an expert and want me to come over and do the same to their house. :laughing:


----------



## 47_47 (Sep 11, 2007)

stf said:


> I think the palms will eventually get to big for the space they are in but they were cheap and the wife liked them.


That's a win win.


----------

